

Startup Act announced by Senators Jerry Moran and Mark Warner - JimEngland
http://moran.senate.gov/public/index.cfm?p=startup-act

======
aspir
All of these points look good, except for the following:

"Require a cost-benefit analysis of proposed regulations with an economic
impact of $100 million or more to determine the efficacy of the rule and its
potential effects on the formation and growth of new businesses;"

This seems like a bureaucratic nightmare waiting to happen. Typically, these
clauses are often used in partisan ways to throw the brakes on seemingly
unrelated initiatives.

~~~
lawtguy
In theory, I think the idea of analyzing the cost of a new rule is a good
idea, but in practice, I doubt it's possible. Since economist can't agree on
this sort of thing any more than politicians can, both sides will simply point
to the analysis which agree with their position. Which is basically exactly
how things work today.

